# Layout



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

:dude: Can somebody give me a design for a track I have spent months on it allready but still cant make a accurate design. My table size is 5x9. Thanx, Timo.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Check out this site:

http://www.hoslotcarrracing.com ,And click the 'layouts' button on the left.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

Tracker 2000 is an amazing program. I nearly went with a typical layout, but ended up making my own and it's quite fun to drive on. Take a look at the program and at least try the demo. It's worth owning. You will probably like driving on the track more considering it's something you did yourself.


----------

